# Losing teeth and mood change



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone has experienced a slightly different personality when their puppy starts losing teeth. Joey is 5 months old and has just started rapidly losing teeth (6 teeth in a week). He also seems slightly irritable - he is usually a pretty happy boy, but since he's been losing teeth he has growled a little, been a little resistant to going in his crate, more mouthy, and generally less cooperative.

He is in good health and I've checked him to make sure he doesn't have any problems associated with losing teeth (bleeding gums, etc). Nothing else has changed so I'm wondering if teething can bring about these slight changes in mood.

Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi,

I think is normal. He may be in pain and that is causing his irritability. You can try and give him frozen veggies to chew on if he is up to it. 

I feed raw and Toby refused to eat anything with bones in it during those days (chicken necks), so I was just giving him beef and chicken mix and boiled egg.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think is normal. He may be in pain and that is causing his irritability. You can try and give him frozen veggies to chew on if he is up to it.
> 
> I feed raw and Toby refused to eat anything with bones in it during those days (chicken necks), so I was just giving him beef and chicken mix and boiled egg.


Thanks, the frozen veggies sound like a good idea. What kind of veggies do you think would be best? Maybe carrots or peas? He's my first dog and I've got so much to learn!


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,

Our puppies are almost the same age. My Oscar will be 6 months on the 19th of April. I feel your pain. Oscar has now lost all his puppy teeth except the 2 top canines. His adult canines are growing in right next to the puppy ones, but the puppy teeth are not even loose yet, so I think we'll end up having to have them removed when he gets neutered next month (or earlier if it causes him issues). During the height of the teeth loss, Oscar was definitely a bit moody, and less playful, but he's pretty much back to normal now. The good news is it only lasts a couple weeks.

That being said, however, I definitely notice other changes in Oscar's behavior that I attribute more to the beginning of adolescence. He is more easily distracted by other dogs / people, is more vocal about wanting attention (which we're nipping in the bud) and he is seeking out more alone time which he almost never did before. Up until a few weeks ago, he was the epitome of a Velcro dog. Now, he's starting to express a bit of independence. It's all good. I know he still loves me, and he always comes back to cuddle with me on the couch when he tires out. If he's just eaten though or is looking to play, and I don't have the time, he'll just go off on his own to entertain himself. This has caused other problems, and caused my vigilance to go back on high alert just as I was starting to get comfortable now that he's >95% reliable for potty training.

Hang in there. Everything I've read indicates this is pretty typical for the breed, and usually by 1-2 years, they revert to the typical lap-dog type behavior, but still with that hint of mischief that keeps things fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pam King suggested that I cut up an old wash cloth, soak the strips in water then tie them in a knot and freeze them for Kodi when he was teething. He LOVED them! (and it kept him from chewing inappropriate things!)

Oscar's Dad... You are right, your boy is just the right age to start showing some adolescent "independence".:biggrin1: This too shall pass!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

LJS58 said:


> Thanks, the frozen veggies sound like a good idea. What kind of veggies do you think would be best? Maybe carrots or peas? He's my first dog and I've got so much to learn!


Yes, you can also freeze some chicken breast (strips about the size of your finger).

Oscar's Dad, don't worry too much at this stage over those canines. Toby turned 6 months on the 2nd of this month and he still has one. He just lost the other top one last week when he was playing. The one that is still there is starting to move now and I know it will fall off eventually.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our puppies are almost the same age. My Oscar will be 6 months on the 19th of April. I feel your pain. Oscar has now lost all his puppy teeth except the 2 top canines. His adult canines are growing in right next to the puppy ones, but the puppy teeth are not even loose yet, so I think we'll end up having to have them removed when he gets neutered next month (or earlier if it causes him issues). During the height of the teeth loss, Oscar was definitely a bit moody, and less playful, but he's pretty much back to normal now. The good news is it only lasts a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, you really summed it up perfectly. Joey is also getting more vocal (which I'm trying to ignore) and showing more independance. I'm a little more cautious about "over-handling" him. He's still fine 95% of the time, but the other 5% he complains (makes little grunting noises). Joey is also entertaining himself more when he's outside (not looking for me all the time - the leaves are much more interesting than me!).

Thanks for the response, I feel better knowing that he's just growing up.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

krandall said:


> Pam King suggested that I cut up an old wash cloth, soak the strips in water then tie them in a knot and freeze them for Kodi when he was teething. He LOVED them! (and it kept him from chewing inappropriate things!)
> 
> Oscar's Dad... You are right, your boy is just the right age to start showing some adolescent "independence".:biggrin1: This too shall pass!


The frozen washcloths are a great idea! I'm going to freeze some tonight. That will be a "free" new toy and make his gums feel better, all in one!


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> Yes, you can also freeze some chicken breast (strips about the size of your finger).
> 
> Oscar's Dad, don't worry too much at this stage over those canines. Toby turned 6 months on the 2nd of this month and he still has one. He just lost the other top one last week when he was playing. The one that is still there is starting to move now and I know it will fall off eventually.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, I gave him a few peas and he looked at me like I was crazy. It was so funny - he knows that I'm usually taking that kind of thing OUT of his mouth ;-). He did eventually chase them around the kitchen floor ;-) I'll try the chicken strips as well.


----------

